

Ask HN: What's missing in Porn sites? - Ixiaus

I'm regularly irritated by the consistent use of 90's era web design in porn sites.<p>What bothers everyone else?
======
trafficlight
Because it's easy and it works.

I'm going to go out on a limb here and suggest that people don't go to porn
sites to marvel at the design.

~~~
astrodust
I think you're right. People probably go to read the dirty CSS.

------
joezydeco
Nobody else seems to be bothered by it.

I don't believe porn site owners really aspire to have cutting-edge designs on
their sites.

------
mbenjaminsmith
What bothers me? All male porn stars. Most female porn stars.

